# Kultura > Muzika shqiptare >  Dren Abazi

## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi, se shpejti ne Hollywood*

Kënga titullohej “Natën”, por për Dren Abazain ka qenë një dritë më shumë në karrierën si muzikant. Kantautori i njohur nga Kosova po përgatitet të zhvendoset në Shtetet e Bashkuara të Amerikës, i ftuar nga producentë filmash në Hollywood, për të bashkëpunuar në realizimin e projekteve të tjera të mëvonshme. “Do të takohem atje me producentë të njohur, me të cilët kam rënë në kontakt  në momentin që shita këngën time ‘Natën’ për filmin ‘Let’s Be Cops’, i cili momentalisht është duke u shfaqur në kinematë amerikane. Do të përpiqem të hyj në treg atje”, tha Dreni për gazetën “Panorama”. Emri i kantautorit të njohur, Dren Abazi, renditet tashmë në titrat e filmit të ri hollivudian “Let’s Be Cops”, ku rolin kryesor e luan aktori amerikan, Andy Garcia. Produksioni i famshëm botëror i filmit “20th Century Fox” bleu disa muaj më parë të drejtat e shfrytëzimit të këngës “Natën”, si kolonë zanore për filmin “Let’s Be Cops”. 

Për 29-vjeçarin nga Prishtina, ishte me të vërtetë diçka e pabesueshme marrja e lajmit se kënga “Natën” ishte përzgjedhur për këtë film, mes 100 këngëve konkurrente nga vendet e Ballkanit. Dreni ka treguar se për ta çuar për konkurrim këngën e tij deri në Hollywood, e kishte ndihmuar Inida Gjata (Zhaku), nëpërmjet lidhjeve që ka bashkëshorti i saj, producent muzike në Gjermani. “Natën”, edhe pse nuk ka qenë ndër më të dashurat e Drenit, duket se u është përshtatur producentëve të filmit më shumë me idenë. “20th Century Fox”, pas përzgjedhjes që bëri kompania “Visions from the Roof”, vendosi të blinte të drejtën e shfrytëzimit të kësaj kënge, që interpretohet nga vetë Dreni. Kjo është hera e parë që një këngë moderne shqiptare bëhet pjesë e një prej filmave hollivudianë. Le të shohim pas kësaj se si do të vazhdojë karriera e Dren Abazit në Amerikë.


http://lajmetshqip.com/dren-abazi-se...-ne-hollywood/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi, mbreti i natës që shkon në Hollywood*

Bëhet fjalë për Dren Abazin, këngëtarin i cili prej vitesh ka sjell origjinalitet nën tingujt e muzikës. Në një intervistë për “Shqiptarja.com”, Dreni tregon emocionet ...   _Intervista e plote ne linkun ne vijim :
_
http://shqiptarja.com/news_gossip.ph...&IDCategoria=1

----------

bili99 (20-12-2014),Maqellarjot (07-11-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria

Kenget e bukura jane te pakoha !  Faleminderit Dren qe e risjell kaq bukur ! 




_E para here qe degjoj kete kenge te magjishme te Muharrem Qenes . Respekte & Mirenjohje Artisteve te Kosoves !_

----------

Maqellarjot (07-11-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Si vjen Tirana ne syte e Drenit ..... Interviste interesante dhe e kendshme ! 
_

----------


## Maqellarjot

> Kenget e bukura jane te pakoha !  Faleminderit Dren qe e risjell kaq bukur ! 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _E para here qe degjoj kete kenge te magjishme te Muharrem Qenes . Respekte & Mirenjohje Artisteve te Kosoves !_


E mrekullueshme...Dren Abazi i ben kenget shqipe te tingellojune shume bukur ne stilin e tij te vecant 'jazz'.

----------

sirena_adria (08-11-2016)

----------


## sirena_adria

..... _Ti dhe une diell qe s’perendon_ ......

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi me album dhe koncert recital me rastin e 10 vjetorit të karrierës* 

Këngëtari Dren Abazi është shumë i pëlqyer nga publiku për këngët e tij. 

Ai është vazhdimisht aktiv me koncerte, ndërsa sjell herë pas here edhe projekte të reja. Së fundmi, ai është duke përgatitur një projekt gjigant, i cili përkon edhe me kremtimin e 10 vjetorit të karrierës së tij.

"Telegrafi" merr vesh se Dreni do të sjellë së shpejti një album të ri muzikor dhe një mega koncert që do ta mbajë në Tiranë.

Detajet nuk janë bërë ende të ditura, megjithatë Dreni përmes një fotografie në Instagram ka zbuluar pak nga ky projekt, titulli i së cilit do të jetë “Mes Yjesh”. 

Javën e ardhshme, këngëtari Abazi do të jetë i ftuar në një intervistë për Telegrafin ku do të shpjegojë gjerë e gjatë detajet rreth këtyre projekteve të reja. /Telegrafi/

https://telegrafi.com/dren-abazi-alb...arrieres-foto/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi  “Mes Yjesh”*

https://telegrafi.com/dren-abazi-mes-yjesh/

----------


## sirena_adria

10 vjet Dren Abazi & "Zig Zag Orkestra" 

Netë magjike me 28-29 dhjetor 2017 në Tiranë me hitet e tij më të bukura.

----------


## sirena_adria

_Xhevahir !_

----------


## sirena_adria

_Me fat te ndjekesh koncert te tille ! _

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi:  Une jam kitaristi qe kendoj 
*
_Nje bashkebisedim me Ilnisa Agollin per " Konica.al ". 
_

https://konica.al/2018/09/dren-abazi...ist-qe-kendoj/

----------


## sirena_adria

*Dren Abazi - Artisti Bohem hap zemrën në "E Diell"*

Qershor 2019

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EYuRLUazVBE

----------


## sirena_adria

> 



*Pas 10 vitesh, Dren Abazi i dhuron Prishtinës një koncert nën yje*

Rrona Jaka - KultPlus.com 

Nën yjet e parkut të Gërmisë, është promovuar albumi i  ri i këngëtarit Dren Abazi.

I veshur në të bardhë e më kitarë të kuqe, Abazi e ka shndërruar në festë këtë koncert, duke na dhuruar disa këngë të jashtëzakonshme, që të kujtojnë dashuritë më të zjarrta si dhe trishtimet më të thella. – shkruan Kultplus.

“*Po shënojmë dhjetëvjetorin e Zig Zak Orkestrës dhe po e promovoj albumin e ri, me këtë koncert për realizimin e të cilit, kanë kontriubuar shumë njerëz*” –  ka thënë Dren Abazi për Kultplus. 

Me këngë të reja e të vjetra festa është bërë gjithnjë e më madhështore. Trumbetat dhe kitara rrisnin adrenalinën teksa publiku nuk zinte vend në karriget e tyre. 

Teksa i gjithë publiku i është bërë BackVocal, Abazi ka kënduar këngë të vjetra me të cilat të gjithë jemi rritur si: “O moj ti me sytë e zi”, “Jorgjica”, “I dehur jam” e shumë e shumë të tjera.

I pyetur nga KultPlus se si e ka zgjedhur titullin e albumit, Dren Abazi është përgjigjur gjithë gaz.

“Ky album mban titullin e këngës më të panjohur, ndoshta ishte një tendencë për t’i dhënë pak më shumë hapësirë kësaj kënge.”

Ndonëse këngët e reja ishin ende të panjohura për publikun këngët si “Mbreti i natës”, “Lamtumirë” e “Pa frymë” janë kënduar thuajse Acapella, ku zëri entuziast i audiencës dominonte mbi muzikën. 

“Sonte qenka shumë më nxehtë, s’po bjen shi, po edhe në raftë le ta mirëpresim” ka thënë Abazi teksa e ka ftuar të gjithë audiencën që të kënaqen me koncertin e shumëpritur.

Ai nuk ka harruar t’i falënderojë përzemërsisht të githë miqtë dhe bashkëpunëtorët e tij për realizimin e këtij koncerti madhështor.

“Në këto momente emocioni, dua t’i përmend të gjithë e t’i falënderoj përzemërsisht por ndoshta e harroj ndokënd. Jam shumë i lumtur që pas shumë viteve, më në fund po rikthehem në Prishtinë. E gjithë kjo nuk do të ishte e mundur pa mbështetjen e madhe të Komunë së Prishtinës, Ministrisë së Kulturës në Kosovë, Ministrisë së Kulturës në Shqipëri dhe gjithë sponsorëve të tjerë.” ka sqaruar Dren Abazi.

Këngëtari  Dren Abazi është një ndër këngëtarët më të suksesshëm dhe më të dashur për publikun, i cili fillimisht u shfaq me grupin Zig Zag Orkestra, ndërkaq përmes këtij koncerti sonte u rikthye fuqishëm në Prishtinë pas disa viteve./KultPlus.com 


https://www.kultplus.com/muzika/pas-...ncert-nen-yje/

----------


## sirena_adria

> 


Dren Abazi - Mes Yjesh (Koncert)

----------


## sirena_adria

21 Grade - Dren Abazi 

_Korrik 2019_

----------


## sirena_adria

I ftuar ne koncertin e Grupit GJURMET .




GJURMËT & DREN ABAZI - Një grusht qershi

----------


## sirena_adria

Dren Abazi & Elina Duni - Dance me to the end of love (Live)

----------


## sirena_adria

Lamtumirë - Jehona Lumi & Dren Abazi ( Koncerti JEHONË)

----------


## sirena_adria

_Les blues des Balkans_




Dren Abazi & Gent Rushi - "Si era" Live at Paris

----------

